# My method for weight loss!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

When it comes to weight loss...are you so confused? There are so many different things out there...expensive things...

I have found a super simple and easy method for losing weight! 

All with the help of an app on your iPhone/iPod touch. It's called "My Fitness Pal" and it's free! 

At first you enter your age, weight, height, etc. then you enter what you eat all day...even water & it will tell you how many calories you have remaining. But if you are running low, you can excersizes to burn them away!! It's sort of like a game & it keeps me motivated...at the end of each day, it will tell you "if everyday were like today, you would weigh ___ in ____weeks!"

I think you should all try this, it's very motivational and encourages you to excersize aswell!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do they only have it for iPhone, or can you get it for the Droid phones as well? I'm getting a Droid Revolution and would LOVE this app!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, same thing, smart phones.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Yes, same thing, smart phones.


Sorry! lol Not up on all the apps and such. I wasn't even going to be getting a smartphone with this upgrade, but my sister decided to get my nephew an iPhone4 for his (18th) birthday and give me his "old" Droid Revolution (that's only six months old and in pristine condition). :-D


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You'll love it and the app. My husband uses that app, stopped him from eating bacon & eggs in the morning when I told him fruit & yogurt is the way to go. Easier for me to clean up after as well, no frying pans & grease!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

****I HAVE JUST LEARNED SOMETHING HELPFUL***

They have a website that does the exact same thing!!

Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> ****I HAVE JUST LEARNED SOMETHING HELPFUL***
> 
> They have a website that does the exact same thing!!
> 
> ...


I just Joined I am Fellpony on there aswell If anyone wants to add. What a great little site 

Thanks for posting


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I use MyNetDiary... Same deal. I find it very helpful in terms of being aware of my eating habits... And balancing my meals (not sure about My Fitness Pal anymore, I started with it, but it was so glitchy I gave up and found MyNetDiary)

I would (and do) recommend the web based version to those without smartphones who seriously want to shed some weight, or just be healthier!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Has any one tried SparkPeople.com. It's a free weight loss site that will track your food, can give you a diet plan, it tracks your water, exercise, everything. It even e-mails you exercises to try. I love it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've used spark people-liked it very much. Did ediets a few years ago, now I find it complicated & pricey, compared to very good free sites. Not doing all the food shopping I used to do-that really helps. When I got my new license-they didn't even blink an eye when I said my weight was 120. Haven't unpacked my scale yet, but I think that's close.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up re the myfitnesspal website. I have just joined, I am logged in as kiwibeachbabe (I thought that sounded nicer than kiwibeachedwhale lol).


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

@kiwigirl - That is too funny!!!


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm trying to use my fitness plan and they seem to go by brand how do you make it work with no brand food?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

skittlesfirehawk said:


> I'm trying to use my fitness plan and they seem to go by brand how do you make it work with no brand food?


I type in the nearest thing to what I want Like whole meal roll is asda who meal roll, Orange is asda orange etc


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i don't get it


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

skittlesfirehawk said:


> i don't get it


What are you trying to add thats not on there?


----------

